# Cheapest place for a Karcher k7.85



## Averroes (Dec 30, 2007)

As title guys, it seems as though i may have to replace my pressre washer. I want the K7.85 as it seems very practical in terms of cable and hose storage areas as well as performance. Like any know where i can get one cheap, i wont mind considering a refurbed unit

cheers


----------



## Snowwolf (Oct 19, 2007)

Hello chap, ive just picked a brand new one up for very, very cheap :thumb:

PM me


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi 
I might be interested as well , please pm me details .
Thanks


----------



## steveosri (Apr 8, 2007)

sorry and me please


----------



## Averroes (Dec 30, 2007)

Oi Pinky and Steve, me first


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

I have this pressure washer and it is the dogs danglies  

I saw it in Cosco last week for about 300 notes


----------



## Stevie K (Sep 26, 2007)

Yeah Costco are doing them for £264 :thumb: 

I've had my K7.85 for a long time, and it's been well used, great PW imo


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

K5.85m and above seem to have the hose store... they also use alum pump housing I'm informed....


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

e bay shop at around £200 A grades ,
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/KARCHER-K7-85...ryZ46536QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

or try and bid , might be lucky as he has a few 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/KARCHER-K785M...ryZ46536QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## KnightUnit (Dec 31, 2007)

I got mine a 5.86M for £89 from ebay seller 07773. This was a new maching just without a box and manual.


----------



## Averroes (Dec 30, 2007)

peter richards said:


> e bay shop at around £200 A grades ,
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/KARCHER-K7-85...ryZ46536QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> or try and bid , might be lucky as he has a few
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/KARCHER-K785M...ryZ46536QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Hmm im a bit reluctant now after someone mentioned he is not to be trusted, or were they talking about someone else i wonder

regarding this pw, has it been out that long? I thought this was like the "latest" top end consumer pw by karcher


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

Averroes said:


> Hmm im a bit reluctant now after someone mentioned he is not to be trusted, or were they talking about someone else i wonder
> 
> regarding this pw, has it been out that long? I thought this was like the "latest" top end consumer pw by karcher


I was gonna buy from this seller also until someone said no.

I'm trying to kind out why not. 
i want a reason cuz it not right for someone coming a long and posting at random


----------



## Averroes (Dec 30, 2007)

MR Ray said:


> I was gonna buy from this seller also until someone said no.
> 
> I'm trying to kind out why not.
> i want a reason cuz it not right for someone coming a long and posting at random


yeah same here, i did remember someone mentioning how they bought one off him and the pw was missing some vital bits. took ages for the guy to send them and heleft him him neg feedback for simply asking for stuff he had paid for


----------



## Phantom (Aug 6, 2007)

They've got it here for £300 also

http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/product...Washers&sub=Kärcher-Domestic-Pressure-Washers


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=729008&postcount=14

Right i'm put off not

he's used it a few times and it broke again


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

just read his neg feedbacks.

its seems like he's products may be ok but any problems his after sales is **** also if anything goes wrong its a neg feedback from him no matter what


----------



## Stevie K (Sep 26, 2007)

Averroes said:


> regarding this pw, has it been out that long? I thought this was like the "latest" top end consumer pw by karcher


It's been out for a few years, i think they never altered it as the design is so good? and yeah it's the top end domestic PW.

The previous Karchers that i've owned all had crappy wheels that kept breaking  but the 7.85 doesn't suffer amy of these problems :thumb:

If i were you, i'd find somebody with a Costco membership to help you out, Costco policy is very good, no quibble refunds etc, and at £264 you can't go wrong


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

is that £264 + vat? remember all Costco sticker prices are EX VAT.....


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

ok didnt know about the seller , i think theres another one , not sure of exact name something like home garden and leisure is the name , ive had mine for over 5 years and its never missed a beat


----------



## Snowwolf (Oct 19, 2007)

The lady i used to buy mine is fantastic. She trades on Ebay under the name of *2433fisher *

She deals in both Grade A refurbs and brand new machines. I picked up my brand new 7.85 for 250 sheets. Thats all in! She does free delivery and it comes with all the accessories. I examined the bo and the machine when mine arrived 2 weeks ago and its certainly brand new as described. Still sealed by the manafacturer and has all the seals/stickers on the machine itself.

The 7.85 is a cracking washer, especially for the price. Be quick though as the new 7.85's tend to go like **** off a shovel!


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

I have just got my pressure washer from this guy:

http://search.ebay.co.uk/_W0QQfgtpZ1QQfrppZ50QQsassZhueQ5fjardon

His service is absolutely spot on!


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

Snowwolf said:


> The lady i used to buy mine is fantastic. She trades on Ebay under the name of *2433fisher *
> 
> She deals in both Grade A refurbs and brand new machines. I picked up my brand new 7.85 for 250 sheets. Thats all in! She does free delivery and it comes with all the accessories. I examined the bo and the machine when mine arrived 2 weeks ago and its certainly brand new as described. Still sealed by the manafacturer and has all the seals/stickers on the machine itself.
> 
> The 7.85 is a cracking washer, especially for the price. Be quick though as the new 7.85's tend to go like **** off a shovel!


Sorry to chime in again. 2433fisher was who I ordered my first KB6060 off. It never turned up, neither could I pick one up. Someone else who also purchased at the same time said they were having trouble. Looks like they were selling stuff they didnt have.


----------

